# Rosie Huntington Whiteley lip color recs? :)



## Nikkilici0us (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi guys! I'm looking for a lip color like what Rosie Huntington Whiteley is wearing in these pictures  -  MAC or non-MAC totally fine!


----------



## HoneyDip (Sep 9, 2011)

To me it looks like a mauvy pinkish nude color... I'd give Rimmels Lasting Finish Lipstick in "Airy Fairy" a try. L'Oreals "Fairest Nude" Lipstick is also a lot of peoples favourite in that type of color family. HTH!


----------



## iluvmac (Sep 19, 2011)

Looks like Mac's Modesty lipstick to me!


----------

